

 Developers: What makes a job sexy? - mittermayr
http://qr.ae/7rkNk

======
mittermayr
this specifically addresses people who are interested in startups. there are
many who just want to make fast money at google/microsoft/amazon (or go there
for reputation or ability to impact on a global scale, like I did) - but we
were wondering what makes startups attractive to a developer? is it the
ability to get to pick the tools? is it the many smaller pieces of projects
you get to complete vs. a huge 1 year project at a larger company? is it the
impact you have? or the chances you might end up as a rockstar first-round
employee?

